# Dale Jordan's Jupura Green Spawn update



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks:
Here are a few pics taken today of Dale's fry. I've had them for 2.5 weeks now. I have 11: 6 large; 5 smaller - there is (I think) 10 days or 2 weeks' difference between the two groups. They are all doing really well; eating like little pigs 

I've also been posting updates on SD so I apologize for the folks who frequent both forums. From now on, I'm only going to be updating the fry's progress on SD. You can see the parents here:

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=80606&page=2


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And here's another way to raise them 

I just love this picture.........


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And one more.....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
I like that picture too, looks like he's watching over.. waiting to eat him =)


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

healthy young fish


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin22 said:


> healthy young fish


I wouldn't be surprised if you have some of your own very soon with your wilds, Kevin


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW!!!
> I like that picture too, looks like he's watching over.. waiting to eat him =)


Those little babies are actually quite agressive when it comes to eating. The moment I throw food in the tank, the come charging out and are in the middle of the feeding frenzy with all the big discus.

Its actually amazing how a little discus can eat a 2 in long live black worm


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

These little guys are starting to grow on me. 

If you think the little discus is amazing, you should see my 1/2" long Endler males eating 1" long BW. Like the tail wagging the dog.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They would look STUNNING in a starfire-glass cube, Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Might not go starphire now, after my poll, but the cube is definitely on.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just think, Gary......by the time you get your tank, I'll be looking for homes for many of these little gaffers....hhhmmmmm.....how's THAT for timing


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Just think, Gary......by the time you get your tank, I'll be looking for homes for many of these little gaffers....hhhmmmmm.....how's THAT for timing


Stop that. I haven't even ordered the tank yet. Will do it this week I think.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Right. I'll put you down for 6


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Right. I'll put you down for 6


Gary,

I'll give you a better deal than she will for my 2, I'm just growing them out because apparently, I can't in the big tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'll give you a better deal than she will for my 2, I'm just growing them out because apparently, I can't in the big tank


Hahaha...thanks, I'll be speaking to you both once my tank is ready. I'll be wanting more than 2.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'll give you a better deal than she will for my 2, I'm just growing them out because apparently, I can't in the big tank


Don't forget the killer mono.......


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelley, they look great. It must be fun watching them change as they grow eh? I know it is neat when they are 3"+ when I receive them.

Gary, they'd look good in the cube. Shelley's babies, my stand. A good combo.....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Daniel: It's pretty awesome, but nerve wracking too! I'm used to the feeding and constant water changes, but they won't stop. Ever. Even when I turn the lights out at night they don't sleep. If I walk by the tank, they freak and jump out! I know that being so active is a good sign that they are healthy, but I kinda wish they'd slow down just a bit 
Overall, it's pretty neat. I've already got my favorites (I know - bad discus mommy ) but I can't help it: the littlest guy of the bunch is just a bruiser - beats up on EVERYTHING, and then there is one that looks like it's covered in fairy dust - it's a very, very pretty little fish. But, yeah, I'm enjoying them all. I'd highly recommend it to anyone who is willing to give up .... what's that thing called, what is it.....oh, yeah - A LIFE!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you doing a single water change a day, or multiple water changes a day? I can't imagine having to do that. I'd never be able to get to work.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

you can switch to 50 percent a day now..shelley..once . they arent so fragile now..
i have my two in with all the red turks now..see how that goes. 
joseph..it will be a contest..you, me, dean and shelley..see how they go with shape also..not just size. hope i dont lose..lol. ill have to step down as discus queen. lol. 
there will be lots more coming in the fall. lots of different F1s. stay tuned..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2 25-30% waterchanges EACH DAY. I get up at 4:30, feed the fish beefheart stuff that really fouls the water. Feed again at 6:30, one more time at 7:30. VERY quick water change at 7:30 to pick up everything they don't eat and out the door to work. Get home around 5:15'ish. Feed the fish. Feed the fish again around 9:00. Feed the fish one more time just before going to bed around 10:15'ish. Another quick waterchange before going to sleep. Oh yeah, my life really does SUCK!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> you can switch to 50 percent a day now..shelley..once . they arent so fragile now..
> i have my two in with all the red turks now..see how that goes.
> joseph..it will be a contest..you, me, dean and shelley..see how they go with shape also..not just size. hope i dont lose..lol. ill have to step down as discus queen. lol.
> there will be lots more coming in the fall. lots of different F1s. stay tuned..


Thanks, but not while I'm still feeding that "stuff"...if I don't clean the tank before I leave, it fuzzes up before I get home. Think it has anything to do with the tank being at 89 degrees? Would that speed up bacteria growth to that extent? That's really the only reason for the multiple waterchanges/day still. Think I can feed them the beef heart flakes when it comes in? Can you tell I've had enough of feeding them fresh food


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! Has it REALLY been that long??? Every time I think about it, it just feels like a couple of years ago that I got into these flat fish that I love so much and then I see posts like this and realize it's been awhile. God, I'm getting old.

I BEG everyone, PLEASE do not let this post go south. I am actually VERY curious if anyone has or knows of any of Dale Jordan's japura green F1's that so many of us bought and tried to grow out. Yes, it ended up being a BIG fiasco with a LOT of losses, a LOT of people questioning their fishkeeping skills, blah blah blah. But at one point, Dale and a couple of others said that we all just had to wait for 8 months to fully appreciate their potential. We were all going to be proven wrong about how these fish grow out because of them being wild/domestic crosses and that they developed differently and at different stages. 

All I'm asking is SIMPLE - does anyone know if there are any that survived and what they look like? No, I will NOT be taking this thread to Simply because I want to keep it civil and have no doubt that within five minutes of posting it, everyone will rip it and me apart for even ASKING. Nope, not up to it right now and I'm really only just asking - THAT'S ALL - because I'm curious. After seeing this thread earlier today, I actually realized how much I missed the little guys and wished they hadn't all died with the rest of my tanks during the plague that wiped out all my domestics, the grow-outs and started with the wilds hitting them hard, but they were the only ones to survive. The poor little grow-outs weren't affected for a couple of weeks and then BOOM, they were all gone overnight. I'd love to try it again, but I got really spooked with that experience. A lot of work and what I thought was excellent stock really ended up damaging my confidence to do discus grow-outs.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

:bigsmile:


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I had mine for about 7 months but they never got past 2.5 ". I finally gave up on them and they became expensive bonsai food


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I had mine for about 7 months but they never got past 2.5 ". I finally gave up on them and they became expensive bonsai food[/QUOTE
> 
> Only one more month and you would have reached the 'promised land' when they would have turned from beaked ugly ducklings into swans
> 
> Good job keeping them alive for that long


----------

